# shelving brackets or pins



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

A friend of mine has asked me to make shelving units for yoga mats and shoes for her new yoga studio.
She wants to use the cheapest material (white melamine, which I hate working with) and wants them made in the cheapest and quickest way.

Originally I was thinking to drill holes for shelf pins with the shelves just sitting on the pins but I got to thinking that with people taking shoes and mats off the shelves every couple of hours or so throughout the day, there will probably be an increased risk of a shelf falling. Not sure if this is a valid concern or not.
So then I discovered these little plastic shelf brackets that screw to the shelf and the cabinet.









Has anyone used this type of thing before ? I have not, but imagine they will support the same, if not more weight as shelf pins, without the risk of movement.

Thoughts ?
Thoughts ?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Gavin.
I don't think that would be to much of a problem. You can drill for adjustable shelf holes as you planned & use these shelf supports if you want the shelves to stay. You could just screw the two front supports to keep the shelf from sliding.

1/4'' Shelf Supports - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks, I'll see if that type of thing is available here. 
How much space between shelf and cabinet do you allow for that pin/bracket ? 2mm?
I design in sketchup and then have the supplier of material cut everything with their cnc saw and add the edge banding, so my cut list has to be to the mm.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Around 3/16". Converted on my construction calculator it comes to 5mm if that sounds right.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more way

No jig needed to drill the holes for the pins or no need to buy a spec. drill bit to drill the holes, just your power drill and a screw or two and they are in place..

Brass Shelf Standards - Rockler Woodworking Tools

White Shelf Standards - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Zinc Shelf Standards - Rockler Woodworking Tools

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10603&rrt=1
==


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Hadn't thought of that. Shall weigh the costs.

Another question on this matter.
I found online that Melamine-faced board ¾-inch (18mm) thick needs 24-inch (60cm) distance between supports.

However, it doesn't mention the depth of the shelf. I would have thought that makes a difference.

For instance, for the yoga mat shelves, they would be 70cm deep and 80cm wide holding an estimate of 15 kg of yoga mats. I'm thinking that should be ok as they will probably only have the mats on them 14 hours a day.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Try this calculator to calculate sag in your shelves. You can always add a hardwood nosing at the front edge. 1"- 1-1/4" to help stiffen shelf.

The Sagulator - Shelf Sag Calculator


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, a sag calculator. Very useful. Thanks.
Seems to be acceptable.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The white, brass and zinc shelf standards that BJ has linked to above are quite easy to install and have a full range of adjust ability. The last link is for polished brass standards and they are absolutely great looking when installed. Especially when used in darker woods. They do not offer the same number of shelf positions that the first three do but when used on bookshelfs etc. this hasn't been a problem....a great investment for the primo projects that come up.


----------

